# Handlebar mounts using rubber rings



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I see a lot of lights being advertised that mount on the handlebar using rubber rings. Here's an example of such mounts snatched for this eBay auction.

They don't look like they might stay put under typical mountain biking trail conditions. There's a few things that just don't look right about them and some questions come up:

- Do they move up and down every time you jump or ride over rocks?
- Do they even rotate left-right and stay aligned?
- How to they hold with dirt and water to the handlebar?
- How long does a rubber ring last before drying out?
- I wanted a different color, do I have a choice as long as it's black?


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

- Do they move up and down every time you jump or ride over rocks?
I don't do any drops but they're quite stable at speed over roots. I use the smaller ring on the 31.8 bars and haven't had any issues yet. The smaller ring is a little harder to put on but gives it better grip. They're not as bad as they seem at first. I was planning on modding a few lights I have to standard mounts but I just don't find it necessary.

- Do they even rotate left-right and stay aligned?
They don't rotate so you're stuck with whatever angles you can mount with on your bar. Though because most lights have only 1 screw at the mount, they turn just a couple of degrees if it's a little loose.

- How to they hold with dirt and water to the handlebar?
Haven't had any issues with dirt but I don't ride at night when it rains.

- How long does a rubber ring last before drying out?
I've had some for over a couple of years now and they still work fine. I think spares are about $3 shipped from DX so it's not that expensive to replace.

- I wanted a different color, do I have a choice as long as it's black?
Yes! There are tons of colors available: Midnight Black, Dark City Black, Charcoal Black, Batman Black, Blackasaurus, Blackzilla and many more. I think I've also seen some green ones?


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

norcom said:


> - I wanted a different color, do I have a choice as long as it's black?
> Yes! There are tons of colors available: Midnight Black, Dark City Black, Charcoal Black, Batman Black, Blackasaurus, Blackzilla and many more. I think I've also seen some green ones?


I have nothing worthwhile to contribute aside from saying that I haven't had any problems with my light being mounted with the rubber band. Just posting because I wanted to say that this made me :lol:


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

Two words: friction tape.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

zorro said:


> Two words: friction tape.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

I tried out my new light with the rubber ring this week and it worked fine. I've had problems in the past with lights tilting down on the bumps, but these rings actually worked pretty good. I did use a smaller ring for a more snug fit.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Bear in mind, if you have a heavier light you may want a more stable mount. I personally like the rubber rings as they work really well when the light isn't too heavy. But when you get into the bigger, heavier lights you might want to explore different mount styles.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

zorro said:


> Two words: friction tape.


absolutely you can add it to the mount or the bars. I prefer on the mounts..
Even on super rooty trails my light stay put.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They work fine, however, they will rotate around on me as I ride so I occasionally have to move the light back to its normal position. I use the smallest one and put it on the fattest part of the bar. I haven't had any break.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

The O-ring system seems to work fine as long as the lamp is not too heavy. Recently I've been messing around with a torch that uses a 26650 cell and have it mounted on the bars. The mount I'm using is the adjustable rubber strap type. ( link ) The torch is quite big and weighs a bit more than a typical 18650 type torch. Because of the weight it moves real easy...a little too easy. To counteract this I used a strip of old bike tube and wrapped it around the bars. This gives the rubber strap a firmer surface to hold on to. It still moves when pushed but it is much more firmer than before. I haven't tested it on a ride yet but should work fine on the road.

Anyway, I went ahead and tried it with the tri-clone lamp I have. It does appear much more stable.. I doubt it will move out of adjustment but it WILL still vibrate a bit if going over rough terrain at speed. Just how much it will vibrate ( and whether it will be noticeable ) remains to be seen. FWIW, any improvement is better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've hade better luck using silicone vs rubber orings. They hold better/slip less and I like the red color better. Happy Holidays!
Mole


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Some brands/models do adjust left to right.

I prefer the o-ring mounts, but I do use small lights.


----------



## chrismtnman (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got a magicshine and this system works great.


----------



## chrismtnman (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh, and I learned the hard way that the Chinese knockoffs of magicshine lights on ebay have HORRIBLE Battery lifes.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

chrismtnman said:


> Oh, and I learned the hard way that the Chinese knockoffs of magicshine lights on ebay have HORRIBLE Battery lifes.


Details?
So far my 3 have been good


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

chrismtnman said:


> Oh, and I learned the hard way that the Chinese knockoffs of magicshine lights on ebay have HORRIBLE Battery lifes.


You should have said, "Some" of the knock-offs on e-bay have horrible battery run-times. That would of been a more accurate statement. Buy from a reliable vendor and you should get a better battery, clone or no clone. I too have learned the same lesson as you did.

*Stated by MrMole:*


> I've hade better luck using silicone vs rubber orings. They hold better/slip less and I like the red color better. Happy Holidays!
> Mole


I didn't know the Red O-rings were "Silicone"! You are right though. The red Bikeray O-rings I have work better than the standard black ones.


----------



## chrismtnman (Jun 19, 2012)

Reelchef67 said:


> Details?
> So far my 3 have been good


Bought a fake Magicshine from dinodirect. Battery only lasted 1 hour on high. Bought a "6400mah" battery on eBay hoping it would be better. Lasts 30 minutes on high.

My Magicshine battery lasts over 3 hours on high. I have yet to run it to dead so I can't tell you how much more than 3 hours it does.


----------



## chrismtnman (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh and my magicshine battery is only a 4400mah.

If there is a particular eBay dealer from China that has a battery that lasts as long as my magicshine, please tell me who because I will buy a spare today.

Thanks!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

chrismtnman said:


> Oh, and I learned the hard way that the Chinese knockoffs of magicshine lights on ebay have HORRIBLE Battery lifes.


Not all of them. Mine work just as well as the battery that came with my Magicshine.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Same here I've never yet run my batteries out. My longest night ride is about 3 hours.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I use a Ray III, using that type of fitting and I must say during our weekly 2 hours ST night ride, I do readjust the light several times.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Also after less than a year the elastic band did brake, not great but got another pair on e-bay for just a few $.


----------

